# North NJ Sub Plow Truck Available



## mkarr315 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am looking to sub out a 2008 F350 with a new 8' Western Pro Plus, fully insured and experienced driver. If anyone could use an extra truck for the next storm let me know. 

I can do commercial/residential including walkways and shoveling.

Thanks


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Where are you from?


----------



## mkarr315 (Aug 15, 2011)

90plow;1514132 said:


> Where are you from?


North Jersey - Morristown


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

pm me your number thanks


----------

